# falcons birds of prey for sale



## shegabear (Sep 27, 2008)

hi, list of available birds 
no youngster peregrines available right now sorry - all sold - reservations can be made for next breeding season though. 

i do have an 8 year old female peri imprint proven egg layer every year gorgeous bird weight approx 2lb 4 +. 


Available:

one large dark female pure saker. 

female and males saker/peregrine (50/50 bred from pure peri and pure saker parents). 

Female and male gyr/saker bred from 3/4 gyr/saker and 50/50 gyr/saker parents. female gyr/sakers are weighing in over 3lb.

All birds are parent reared in avaries and are pure species/hybrids. Pics available on request.

07767812334


----------



## Chelle230 (Apr 9, 2008)

just to help, you'll probably get more interest in the classifieds section

edit: just seen it! ignore me!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

whats the cheapest one? lol


----------



## shegabear (Sep 27, 2008)

male gyr/saker £300 - reduced price due to slight tail damage
female gyr/sakers £500-600 depending on weight
saker/peri all sold
pure saker is £500 ono
8 yr old peri imprint proven layer £1200 no offers
hope this helps
if u want pcs please message me or please call 07767812334 thanks


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

Mate where do you get your prices from.
Male Saker £500 your having a laugh.
The rest of your prices are just as mad.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Was going to say your Sakers are very cheap.

My friend has just got some and paid an arm and a leg for his.

Where are you based? Are these imports?


----------

